# Javier and Barbolight



## Barbarin (Dec 4, 2009)

Dear friends, 

Many years ago I started as many of you here because of my interest -insane interest-on flashlights. Many years later I started to make my own lights, and I can say proudly that some of its improvements and innovations have been used by other manufacturers. The most important for Barbolight was to create tools reliable enough for tasks in which your life can depend on your lighting equipment. My background as caver and cavediver obviously influenced this philosophy, but also my experience on the spanish navy - Armada Española- aboard the F-74 "Asturias".

Many people have trusted our lights and our commitment with them and their safety, and that's a feeling that can not be paid with money. To you all THANK YOU VERY MUCH.

For reasons one day I'll explain I have decided to start new projects in life, not related to portable lighting, but to general lighting. I'm still a shareholder of Barbolight, and always will be the founder, so as long as it is possible to me I will be behind my products, my customers and my dream.

I plan to keep on making lights, but not for commercial purposes, but as "homemader" . This will be even more interesting as I won't be under the logical restraints of a company.

Hope with this you will understand my silence during the last months. 

Thank you and see you again soon!!!

Javier


----------

